# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Wounding the scalp + Platelet Rich Plasma grows hair

## Refuse2GoBald

I don't want to get my hopes up, but this looks very exciting.  Check out the ABC video.




Thoughs? Comments?

----------


## mhoffma1

It certainly is exciting. I like the immediate regrowth and that there is no need for incision -- but I have serious concerns about the need to go back every year -- is it just one hair cycle of growth and then it's gone?  I'm also skeptical that Dr. Greco is not an IAHRS surgeon. I don't know the man, and he may be making a huge breakthough, but why wouldn't he have been recognized by the IAHRS if he's been around a long time and is good at what he does (not to mention being sort of a pioneer)?

Thanks for the link though! I'm definitely interested in hearing an informed response from Spencer or one of the other hair gurus on this site.

Best,
Michael

----------


## TeeJay73

Hmmmm ... interesting.  This may sound very weird, but the first thing I noticed when I watched the video is that the doctor in it (Doctor Greco) does not appear to me an MD or a DO.  It seems he has a PhD.  I have never heard of a PhD doing any sort of "surgery" on a human before.  Maybe I am wrong, but that's what I noticed almost immediately.

TeeJay

----------


## iwannakeephair1674

This does sound exciting, if anything,  doesn't this show that we are on the right path? I wonder if any IAHRS would be willing to experiment with this. It's kind of a bummer that we have to wait around for the studies to be done, but has anyone even started doing the studies now (through the FDA)? If not, then why? I feel like we could be losing precious time, but thats my opinion.

----------


## tbtadmin

Interesting news piece illustrating how PRP works for healing injuries.

----------


## amadeus

This looks VERY exciting. Since we're not talking about having to push a drug through the FDA, Im assuming that doctors who are willing to offer this technique can begin offering it at any time. Im a right about this?

----------


## iwannakeephair1674

wow... I'm really excited then, just by the simple fact that Dr. Feller believes it works so soon. I commend Dr. Feller for making my day because usually he's very skeptical and wants real proof.... so, if Dr. Feller thinks it works, then I know it works. Also, I must commend you again for starting this type of treatment before the summer ends... what a good day for the hair loss community!
-Destin

----------


## Laserhead

This is unbelivable news!!! There has to be more to this. What are the side effects? Will all IAHRS doctors be offering this?  Dr. Feller when can I come to see you to have this done?

----------


## Delphi

Call me a skeptic, but I dont think is is going to be the cure that we are all hoping for. I hope Im wrong, but Ive been disappointed before.

----------


## Refuse2GoBald

Delphi,

It does not appear that this is the cure we are hoping for. However, if this is just another line of defense that we can add to minoxidil, finasteride, and dutasteride, this is wonderful news to a lot of people. These drugs work for some people and not others. Also, many people on the hair loss forums report that these drugs lose effectiveness over time. If PRP works to continue halting hair loss, this is huge.

----------


## tbtadmin

Just a note: Due to the ugly nature of the internet, baldtruthtalk.com does not allow links to external hair loss and hair transplant forums.

Thank you for your understanding in this matter.

----------


## PayDay

So who else is going to be offering this besides Dr. Feller. It concerns me when only one IAHRS doctor is going to be offering this. If it really worked I would think all of them would jump on it.

----------


## Delphi

> So who else is going to be offering this besides Dr. Feller. It concerns me when only one IAHRS doctor is going to be offering this. If it really worked I would think all of them would jump on it.


 I agree with that point Payday.  You would think that if this was so promising that hair transplant doctors and dermatologists all over the world would be trying it. It looks like a very simple procedure.

----------


## gillenator

The news article presents PRP therapy as a method of facilitating the healing of internal wounds.  Just how is it supposed to cure hairloss?  Is the theory that PRP will help people regrow hair?  I really do not see the connection.

----------


## Jerry Cooley, MD

I have been doing PRP for over a year now.  In fact I was trained by Joe Greco, Pa-C, PhD.  Joe is a physicians assistant with a PhD.....he's fully trained and certified to perform surgery.  PRP has several possible applications for hair restoration, either in improving surgery or as a stand alone treatment for hair loss as highlighted in these videos.  

PRP involves the application/injection of plasma that has about 5X the amount of platelets as in circulating blood.  The platelets secrete numerous growth factors, including PDGF and VEGF, both of which have been shown to have positive effects on hair growth.  So it is reasonable to think that PRP would not only help wound healing but also hair growth.  As some posters mentioned, PRP as a stand alone procedure would have to be repeated on a periodic basis to maintain benefits.  

I have been using PRP on certain of my transplant patients, particularly those have had prior surgery, for over a year.  I have seen more rapid healing but I have not done enough cases to determine if there is a definite effect on growth.  PRP is appearing in numerous areas of surgery (esp orthopedics and dental surgery) and I firmly believe it has a future with hair restoration, although the exact role needs to be worked out with more research.

On a personal note, I have had PRP done on myself.  It is being increasing used for sports injuries and reportedly helped a couple Pittsburgh Steelers play in the Super Bowl (see  http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/17/sp...d.html?_r=1&hp). I have had significant triceps tendonitis in my elbow for many years, often limiting my weight lifting and golf.   The orthopedic surgeon I saw several years ago told me nothing could be done until it got bad enough for surgery.  When I was visiting Joe in January, he treated my elbow with his special modification of PRP, injecting all around the tendon attachment.  While it could be placebo effect, my chronic pain has completely disappeared and I can barely remember which elbow I had the problem with.  I also had my scalp treated about a year ago and everyone has been complementing on my hair but this is very hard to quantify.  

Possible candidates for stand alone treatment would be those with thinning and miniaturization, especially in the crown, and when surgery is not indicated or desired.  I'm sure that Joe would agree with the statement that while an improvement in hair caliber and visual thickness is expected, the degree of improvement cannot be predicted.

----------


## gillenator

There has been enough clinical substantiation to strongly support the use of PRP for the advanced healing benefits and what almost seems to be a reversal of injury.

We will look to those progressive minded doctors who are either already using PRP or will be soon as to documenting and reporting your clinical findings.  If it does in fact improve hair shaft diameter, then that will prove to be extremely beneficial in helping to attain the illusion of coverage.  When it comes right down to it, hair caliber is the single most critical factor visually speaking, even over density IMHO.

The diffused patient including many women suffering from MPB in the typical Ludwig pattern of loss, may never need to contemplate surgical hair restoration again.  Let's hope this is the case because to date, it presents far more promise than all of the claims of HM and cloning.

----------


## tbtadmin

We started another thread specifically for Dr. Joseph Greco to answer your questions. Once we gather the questions, Dr. Greco will be answering them on the forum.

Feel free to post your questions concerning PRP therapy here:

Platelet Rich Plasma (PRP) Therapy | Dr. Joseph Greco Ph.D. Answers Your Questions

----------


## PayDay

OKAY! Im a bit more of a believer now. Thanks for posting Dr. Cooley, now that two IAHRS doctors are giving PRP the thumbs up I feel a little more optimistic. Will you and Dr. Feller be answering more questions as they come up?  Im going to post some questions for Dr. Greco on the other thread. Will he be answering them all at once or as they come in?

----------


## HelpROGER

This is fasinating, Im in, where do I sign? :Smile:

----------


## Delphi

> OKAY! Im a bit more of a believer now. Thanks for posting Dr. Cooley, now that two IAHRS doctors are giving PRP the thumbs up I feel a little more optimistic. Will you and Dr. Feller be answering more questions as they come up?  Im going to post some questions for Dr. Greco on the other thread. Will he be answering them all at once or as they come in?


 Now that a couple of doctors are verifying this, Im all ears.

----------


## brando1

> I have been doing PRP for over a year now.  In fact I was trained by Joe Greco, Pa-C, PhD.  Joe is a physicians assistant with a PhD.....he's fully trained and certified to perform surgery.  PRP has several possible applications for hair restoration, either in improving surgery or as a stand alone treatment for hair loss as highlighted in these videos.  
> 
> PRP involves the application/injection of plasma that has about 5X the amount of platelets as in circulating blood.  The platelets secrete numerous growth factors, including PDGF and VEGF, both of which have been shown to have positive effects on hair growth.  So it is reasonable to think that PRP would not only help wound healing but also hair growth.  As some posters mentioned, PRP as a stand alone procedure would have to be repeated on a periodic basis to maintain benefits.  
> 
> I have been using PRP on certain of my transplant patients, particularly those have had prior surgery, for over a year.  I have seen more rapid healing but I have not done enough cases to determine if there is a definite effect on growth.  PRP is appearing in numerous areas of surgery (esp orthopedics and dental surgery) and I firmly believe it has a future with hair restoration, although the exact role needs to be worked out with more research.
> 
> On a personal note, I have had PRP done on myself.  It is being increasing used for sports injuries and reportedly helped a couple Pittsburgh Steelers play in the Super Bowl (see  http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/17/sp...d.html?_r=1&hp). I have had significant triceps tendonitis in my elbow for many years, often limiting my weight lifting and golf.   The orthopedic surgeon I saw several years ago told me nothing could be done until it got bad enough for surgery.  When I was visiting Joe in January, he treated my elbow with his special modification of PRP, injecting all around the tendon attachment.  While it could be placebo effect, my chronic pain has completely disappeared and I can barely remember which elbow I had the problem with.  I also had my scalp treated about a year ago and everyone has been complementing on my hair but this is very hard to quantify.  
> 
> Possible candidates for stand alone treatment would be those with thinning and miniaturization, especially in the crown, and when surgery is not indicated or desired.  I'm sure that Joe would agree with the statement that while an improvement in hair caliber and visual thickness is expected, the degree of improvement cannot be predicted.


 Sounds Promising & Thanks,

Just wondering if you happen to know a place where I can get this done in Northern California, Like Sacramento. I did a google search but I can find anything about hair growth, just arthritis and other surgeys.
Any help with be highly appreciated and thanks in advance.

----------


## Thomas Law, MD

I am so excited by what has been presented here by Dr. Greco and Dr. Cooley. It's 4 A.M. as I write this post ------I simply can't sleep due to the realization that I will be able to help so many more people now due to this noteworthy treatment!

My own 87 year old father (himself a physician) is presently bedridden in an assisted living facility. Through criminal neglect, he has recently developed a pressure ulceration the size of an orange on his lower back, involving the bone. This is a life threatening wound which never should have occurred in the first place! It may take six months to heal, God willing. You better believe I will be aggressive in insisting that PRP be incorporated into his treatment regimen immediately! Thanks Joe and Jerry!

Two years ago, when I first read the original article written by Dr. Greco for the July-Aug 2007 issue of "Hair Transplant Forum International", I remember being thrilled by the truly unbelievable potential PRP held for the hair transplant patient, both in expediting wound healing, and in stimulating regrowth of transplanted follicles AND stimulating growth of the surrounding hair.

Now I realize how this remarkable substance can be incorporated into the routine treatment armamentarium of medical therapies for hair loss for men and women. Regardless of age and regardless of hair loss stage, everyone can be a candidate for treatment with PRP, both for preventive maintenance, as well as to enhance the appearance of fullness (increased hair caliber equals increased hair volume) of existing hair! Finally, I can help everyone (including myself) and I am charged!

Dr. Feller and I have already discussed the possibility of doing further studies, either together or separately, in New York. We have agreed to inject each others scalps, too, as soon as we can get setup.

By the way, more good news! There will be no need for FDA approval to delay this extraordinary therapy. After all, no medicine or expensive equipment is involved. The patient will be "getting a dose of their own medicine", so to speak. Its really fantastic. And there are no risks or side effects!  

Thanks in advance for allowing me to post.

Thomas Law, MD

----------


## PayDay

> I am so excited by what has been presented here by Dr. Greco and Dr. Cooley. It's 4 A.M. as I write this post ------I simply can't sleep due to the realization that I will be able to help so many more people now due to this noteworthy treatment!
> 
> My own 87 year old father (himself a physician) is presently bedridden in an assisted living facility. Through criminal neglect, he has recently developed a pressure ulceration the size of an orange on his lower back, involving the bone. This is a life threatening wound which never should have occurred in the first place! It may take six months to heal, God willing. You better believe I will be aggressive in insisting that PRP be incorporated into his treatment regimen immediately! Thanks Joe and Jerry!
> 
> Two years ago, when I first read the original article written by Dr. Greco for the July-Aug 2007 issue of "Hair Transplant Forum International", I remember being thrilled by the truly unbelievable potential PRP held for the hair transplant patient, both in expediting wound healing, and in stimulating regrowth of transplanted follicles AND stimulating growth of the surrounding hair.
> 
> Now I realize how this remarkable substance can be incorporated into the routine treatment armamentarium of medical therapies for hair loss for men and women. Regardless of age and regardless of hair loss stage, everyone can be a candidate for treatment with PRP, both for preventive maintenance, as well as to enhance the appearance of fullness (increased hair caliber equals increased hair volume) of existing hair! Finally, I can help everyone (including myself) and I am charged!
> 
> Dr. Feller and I have already discussed the possibility of doing further studies, either together or separately, in New York. We have agreed to inject each others scalps, too, as soon as we can get setup.
> ...


 Two New York doctors doing PRP, now that sounds promising. When are you going to be injecting each other and can you video the process and post it on the forum? If you grow some hair, Ill be the first one in line it have it done.

----------


## Paul Straub, MD

Platelet Rich Plasma has been discussed at our meetings before. At a prior time we were encouraged to soak our grafts in PRP to promote growth. There may be a future in direct injections as Dr. Greco is demonstrating. 

I want to comment on the patient with dark hair. The result here is impressive.
The location of the bald spot is unusual. The bald spot is behind a normal hairline. This is not the location of male pattern balding. If the patient had alopecia areata which usually disappears spontaneously, it is conceivable that similar photos could have been taken with no treatment.

----------


## Refuse2GoBald

Any updates on all this PRP stuff? I've contacted a few doctors. It seems that pretty much everyone agrees that this is safe? I think I'm going to book an appointment with Greco tomorrow to have it done in a couple of weeks.. I sent him pics and he told me I'm a perfect candidate. I'll keep you guys posted. If anyone else gets this done, please keep the community posted as well. Guys on other forums have had this done within that past few weeks but it is too early to report on any results yet.

----------


## iwannakeephair1674

I was supposed to e-mail him pictures of my hair also, but I do not know which e-mail to send it to. What did you do to send pictures to him?

Destin

----------


## gillenator

> Any updates on all this PRP stuff? I've contacted a few doctors. It seems that pretty much everyone agrees that this is safe? I think I'm going to book an appointment with Greco tomorrow to have it done in a couple of weeks.. I sent him pics and he told me I'm a perfect candidate. I'll keep you guys posted. If anyone else gets this done, please keep the community posted as well. Guys on other forums have had this done within that past few weeks but it is too early to report on any results yet.


 Well thanks for your willingness to share your experience!  Best wishes to you.

----------


## Refuse2GoBald

I'm flying to FL on Thursday evening(5/14) from CA to have the procedure performed by Dr. Greco on Friday. I'll keep you guys posted. Wish me luck.

----------


## gillenator

> I'm flying to FL on Thursday evening(5/14) from CA to have the procedure performed by Dr. Greco on Friday. I'll keep you guys posted. Wish me luck.


 Very cool and wish you the best!

----------


## HelpROGER

> I'm flying to FL on Thursday evening(5/14) from CA to have the procedure performed by Dr. Greco on Friday. I'll keep you guys posted. Wish me luck.


 Good luck please keep us informed!

----------


## Refuse2GoBald

I flew out from CA to have this procedure done at Dr. Greco's office today. It started at about 12:30 and I was out of there by 2:30. I was there longer than expected only because Dr. Greco and I were chatting for quite some time. He is a very kind and personable man who is clearly very excited about the results that he has seen with this treatment. The process was virtually painless, and trust me, I don't have a very high pain tolerance. I will agree with people who have posted on other forumns that the photos Dr. Greco has on his computer are far more convincing than the ones circulating around the net. I was excited to learn that some patients have come in for a second treatment because the result of the first treatment was so positive. 

I have taken some pics and I will post them shortly.

----------


## dabra

> Congratulations Refuse, and thanks for sharing your positive experience online.
> 
> We received shipment our PRP equipment earlier than expected and are doing our first scheduled patient next week.
> 
> We will be taking photos and documenting all of our PRP patients who will allow us so we can document and report on how this new treatment actually performs. 
> 
> Many thanks to Dr. Joe Greco of Florida for his pioneering work in PRP.
> 
> -Dr. Feller
> ...


 Dr Feller :
               thank you  for your contribution to the community. Have you got any idea about the cost of the new treatment .Thank you

----------


## gillenator

> I flew out from CA to have this procedure done at Dr. Greco's office today. It started at about 12:30 and I was out of there by 2:30. I was there longer than expected only because Dr. Greco and I were chatting for quite some time. He is a very kind and personable man who is clearly very excited about the results that he has seen with this treatment. The process was virtually painless, and trust me, I don't have a very high pain tolerance. I will agree with people who have posted on other forumns that the photos Dr. Greco has on his computer are far more convincing than the ones circulating around the net. I was excited to learn that some patients have come in for a second treatment because the result of the first treatment was so positive. 
> 
> I have taken some pics and I will post them shortly.


 We look forward to your pics and results!

----------


## Tsakalos

if that produces hair growth then the theory that DHT kills follicles that we all know collapses. assuming we are talking about slick bald areas and not thinning. So how can this be effective since the follicles are supposed to be dead?

----------


## smileyface19

Would anyone know if there have been reported cases of shock loss to the traumatized scalp?

----------


## smileyface19

Also, what about scaring?? after multiple sessions shouldn't it be very evident that your scalp would look shredded?

----------


## smileyface19

To be honest I think I just answered my own question. I've had multiple needles throughout my lifetime and i cannot see a pin prick anywhere on my arm. sorry stupid question.

----------


## gillenator

> if that produces hair growth then the theory that DHT kills follicles that we all know collapses. assuming we are talking about slick bald areas and not thinning. So how can this be effective since the follicles are supposed to be dead?


 PRP does not circumvent the effect of DHT to hair follicles.  It may however revitalize some of them from their telogen stage (dormant) and reguvenate some new growth.  Not all of the follicles are dead as you suggest but may be in the telogen stage.  In other words there can be some dormant follicles in a slick bald area but for the most part they are debilitated and on their way out.

So while PRP therapy may promote some regrowth in a completely bald area, it would not be as robust or dense as areas not affected by DHT.

----------


## iwannakeephair1674

so if someone were to get this done every 8 months... will it keep on working everytime you get it? Will it prevent balding if you keep getting it every 8 months in places that are just starting to thin?

----------


## iwannakeephair1674

This is really an exciting time! I just booked my plane ticket and finalizing my appointment to have this done on Tuesday, June 23rd.  I completed the online consultation yesterday and he said my goals and expectations were very realistic on maintaining what I have if not grow a little extra. His staff was very nice and more than willing to work with my schedule and help with flights. Everyone wish me luck.. I will keep all of you updated.

Destin

----------


## gillenator

> This is really an exciting time! I just booked my plane ticket and finalizing my appointment to have this done on Tuesday, June 23rd.  I completed the online consultation yesterday and he said my goals and expectations were very realistic on maintaining what I have if not grow a little extra. His staff was very nice and more than willing to work with my schedule and help with flights. Everyone wish me luck.. I will keep all of you updated.
> 
> Destin


 We look forward to your feedback and best wishes!

----------


## Refuse2GoBald

Hey guys. I just got the following email from Dr. Feller's office and just wanted to share

We are now performing the PRP treatments in our office. Anyone really is a
candidate for it. All you need to do is set up a "consult" appointment (which
is free) with Dr. Feller, and after discussing your concerns with him, we can
bring you right in to do the treatment. It takes about 20 minutes and costs
$600.00.

----------


## iwannakeephair1674

> PRP does not circumvent the effect of DHT to hair follicles.  It may however revitalize some of them from their telogen stage (dormant) and reguvenate some new growth.  Not all of the follicles are dead as you suggest but may be in the telogen stage.  In other words there can be some dormant follicles in a slick bald area but for the most part they are debilitated and on their way out.
> 
> So while PRP therapy may promote some regrowth in a completely bald area, it would not be as robust or dense as areas not affected by DHT.


 
I think the important thing here is the ability to maintain what you have. If both the use of a DHT blocker (such as Finasteride or Dutasteride) plus yearly treatments of PRP treatments together are able to help you maintain what you have or dramatically slow down the process, then I think its amazing. Personally, if I can just maintain what I have for years to come doing my current regime plus PRP, then I will be very content. Hopefully this new regime could hold me over until a new/better unexpected treatment occurs. I think that it is a very exciting time and new treatments like this bring hope to the hair loss community. It is pretty exciting how technology is allowing new findings to come into place. Examples of this are significantly better / more efficient hair transplantation. Imagine how many innovators improved this method compared to just even 10 years ago. I am very supportive of the doctors such as Greco, Bauman, Feller, Bernstein, Rassman, and many of the IAHRS with their innovative techniques and constant initiative to raise the bar. We have come a long way, I believe that if people keep trying and are open to new ideas we can make MPB a choice rather than a certainty. 

The hairloss community should NOT give up hope. I hate reading the forums and see people who have no more hope. I feel like a cure will come and a lot sooner than we think. I know there are currently people working diligently on hair cloning and also it seems like there are new findings more periodically than before, such as scientists finding a gene that may actually cause hairloss. So all I'm saying to everyone is to have hope and not give up. I know how many times we have all heard a cure within 10 years speech.... but the difference between then and now is how much more closer we are with the new therapies and findings we come upon. 

My advice for everyone is to read the forums, talk to the doctors, encourage them to push the bar, ask valid questions, spread the word, listen to the Bald Truth, not be so pessimistic, take initiative, and gain hope. 

Thats just my two cents

-Destin

----------


## gillenator

> I think the important thing here is the ability to maintain what you have. If both the use of a DHT blocker (such as Finasteride or Dutasteride) plus yearly treatments of PRP treatments together are able to help you maintain what you have or dramatically slow down the process, then I think its amazing. Personally, if I can just maintain what I have for years to come doing my current regime plus PRP, then I will be very content. Hopefully this new regime could hold me over until a new/better unexpected treatment occurs. I think that it is a very exciting time and new treatments like this bring hope to the hair loss community. It is pretty exciting how technology is allowing new findings to come into place. Examples of this are significantly better / more efficient hair transplantation. Imagine how many innovators improved this method compared to just even 10 years ago. I am very supportive of the doctors such as Greco, Bauman, Feller, Bernstein, Rassman, and many of the IAHRS with their innovative techniques and constant initiative to raise the bar. We have come a long way, I believe that if people keep trying and are open to new ideas we can make MPB a choice rather than a certainty. 
> 
> The hairloss community should NOT give up hope. I hate reading the forums and see people who have no more hope. I feel like a cure will come and a lot sooner than we think. I know there are currently people working diligently on hair cloning and also it seems like there are new findings more periodically than before, such as scientists finding a gene that may actually cause hairloss. So all I'm saying to everyone is to have hope and not give up. I know how many times we have all heard a cure within 10 years speech.... but the difference between then and now is how much more closer we are with the new therapies and findings we come upon. 
> 
> My advice for everyone is to read the forums, talk to the doctors, encourage them to push the bar, ask valid questions, spread the word, listen to the Bald Truth, not be so pessimistic, take initiative, and gain hope. 
> 
> Thats just my two cents
> 
> -Destin


 
That's some of the best "two cents" I have read and could not agree more.  Thanks for your encouraging words to the hairloss community and best wishes to you and your wise regimen.

----------


## Ron

It is true this technology has been around for about 20 years, but it is new to hair loss.  As with other new hair restoration technologies this will take time to see if it really works, it seems that a lot of doctors are adding it to their practice to take advantage of the buzz and make a profit.  When I researched PRP, there were some warnings about PRP causing melenoma and other skin cancers when used on the face and scalp, not trying to scare people, but do your research before you pay thousands of dollars on something that may not be permanent.

----------


## Buckerine11

> Platelet Rich Plasma has been discussed at our meetings before. At a prior time we were encouraged to soak our grafts in PRP to promote growth. There may be a future in direct injections as Dr. Greco is demonstrating. 
> 
> I want to comment on the patient with dark hair. The result here is impressive.
> The location of the bald spot is unusual. The bald spot is behind a normal hairline. *This is not the location of male pattern balding. If the patient had alopecia areata which usually disappears spontaneously, it is conceivable that similar photos could have been taken with no treatment.*


 This is a great observation. That's what I thought too when I saw that photograph. It presents a lot more like AA than AGA. 
But then again, we don't have a full medical history for this patient. We don't know if he had a transplant in the past to fill in his hairline, then had further recession to cause that abnormal bald spot.

----------

